# anybody shot one like this



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

We shot this rooster a couple months ago I have never seen one like this before. bad picture all I had was my camera phone. try to get another picture when the taxidermist is done.









[/img]


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Weird albino? Cool bird. I saw a mostly gold one outside of Moorhead a month back.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

my dads buddy shot one wiht a roster head and a hen body really weird


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

alot of guys that raise pen birds are also raisin "golden" roosters, we keep seein more and more of them down here in SD...they make it through the winter and breed the next year


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

got a picture of the mount only a cell picture though


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

my buddy shot the opposite of one like that...it was pure black, i have a picture somewhere on my computer, i'll get one up when i find it.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

the guy that shot it wasnt even going to keep it. pulled it out of his vest just like any other pheasant and threw it on the pile.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chances are it is a released bird or the offspring of same. A local fellow released pheasants a couple years ago and we are seeing occasional white phase pheasants now.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Have not shot any oddly colored birds but shot a "stub toed" rooster this year. He had no claws and 2 recessed/shorter "toes" on one of his legs. I wondered if he was born that way or lost them in some incident. He was a nice mature, otherwise healthy bird who apparently had no problem adapting to his handicap as the "toes" were well worn and rounded off at the tips.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

My brother and I shot this rooster. Its color was much more gold. It has been on my wall around 10 yrs or so.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

We shoot a lot of "stub toed" roosters around our place. Most of them are because of them getting cut off during haying season. You couldn't believe the amount of birds that get smoked while you are cutting hay.


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

I was out scouting for deer with my little cousin and he brought his shotgun along just incase. Sure enough we saw a rooster with his two long tailfeathers white and different spots on his body white. Long story short he missed and he is still out there.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw a real blue-grey pheasant yesterday. I am vacationing on the east coast so I don't know if the birds are different here or not. He didn't stick around so I assume it was a wild bird.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

There are blue pheasants. They hunt them in Hawaii.


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

see a few goldens here every once in a while


----------



## buckmaster69 (Aug 1, 2008)

a buddy of my shot a hermafidite one hen body roster head


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah check out my hen/rooster thread.


----------

